# MAC - Too Supreme - TBC



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2012)

Place all your *MAC Too Supreme* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *MAC Too Supreme* for the latest spicy dish: MAC Too Supreme discussion


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 22, 2012)

Full photos & review here. 

  	Zen Rose


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 23, 2012)

Full photos & swatches here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 23, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 5, 2012)

Full review & more pics *here*




 
	[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Applicator:[/FONT]  	



  	Imperial Red:


----------



## Hmgee (Mar 8, 2012)

Beautiful! My mac store couldn't find their tester of zen rose, and even though they had them in stock I couldn't try it on!


----------



## Hmgee (Mar 8, 2012)

The swatch on the left looks like it would look nice over Hibiscus  from Surf Baby! One of my faves! Love finding combos with it!


----------



## princess sarah (Mar 14, 2012)

Swatches of Sheen Supreme Lipglass from blog


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 18, 2012)

Zen Rose: Full review & more pics *here*


----------



## soco210 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sheen Supreme Lipsticks






  	L-R - Bare Again, Sheer Mandarin, Fashion City

  	Bare Again




  	Sheer Mandarin




  	Fashion City




  	Sheen Supreme Lipglass






  	L-R: Almond Blossom, Sweet Bean, Black Tea

  	Almond Blossom




  	Sweet Bean




  	Black Tea


----------

